# Aqua Lily



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I recently baught a huge bulbed plant, which I later identified to be aquarium lily. Well, its a plant with big red leaves attached to stems running into the bulb. I was wondering if anyone knows the largest potential size for this plant, becuase mine has been growing like crazy ever since i got it in the tank. Its growing in a 10 gallon, and each of the leaves are about 3 inches long, and just today it grew a stem all the way to the top of the tank, practicly overnight, anda large leaf is starting to evelop there too. It will soon be put in a 30 gallon tall fishtank. How big can i expect this thing to get, and will it ever grow leaves to the top of that tank?


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I just realized that my avatar is a picture of this plant, but about a week ago. Today its larger, and the stem reaching all the way to the top is actually longer then it needs to be.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, it will send long stems up to the top of the tank, regardless of how tall the tank is. However, they can be pruned to keep them small. If you pinch back the runners to the length you want them to be, the rest will grow to that height. Weird but it works, I have two in my 2.5g tank and they are both still quite small. If the root section comes away from the bulb, just leave the bulb alone and it will grow more.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm curious if anyone could show me a picture of a really large version of this awsome plant. I can't imagine it growing all the way to the top of a 30gallon tall tank. If it does, it makes me think thats not someting I really want for this tank


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Dwarf Lily.htm

As I said, I have two in a 2.5 gallon tank. They stay small as long as they are pinched back. Here's a picture of them that's not real good, but shows that they can stay small.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Very informative link, Thanks a lot. This has become the favorite plant in my tank. I have to disagree with the article, at least in my case the lily grew remarkably fast. Everyday I wake up and theres easy to notice new growth on the plant.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, mine grows pretty fast as well.


----------

